
Working with the Cron Jobs syntax - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/working-with-cron-jobs-3d9e893c4361
======
iDemonix
The title is misleading and the content seems a bit pointless. The author
doesn't appear to have solved any problems, just created further abstraction
from cron itself...

